# Santa came early for me



## SlimeTime (Oct 11, 2008)

:mrgreen: Just received these in the mail from a member here. Was a very nice jesture, and I'm excited about giving them a soak. I'm not going to mention the member, simply because I'm unsure if they'd want me to or not. They're welcome to post & claim "responsibility" if they like. :wink: 

I was looking at jigs when I got my trolling motor a couple weeks ago, but didn't really see anything that "tripped my trigger". These are beautiful jigs......and am just posting to show them off :mrgreen: 

One of these days, I'm gonna get the required tools, vise, and materials & try my hand at tying a few. My dexterity with small things isn't what it used to be, and this would probably be something good for me to do.

Thanks again Santa!

ST

I got duplicates of a few of them......


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 12, 2008)

nice jigs slime time i got a vise and all the tools i just aint took that first step maybe oneday =D>


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 12, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> nice jigs slime time i got a vise and all the tools i just aint took that first step maybe oneday =D>



lol....what's the hold-up DD? There's some videos on YouTube of you haven't seen them, that are pretty good (atleast for someone like me who doesn't know anything about it :mrgreen: ).

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 12, 2008)

i just aint felt like, but i am going to start before long i have watch the videos and i am pretty sure i could tye them put i catch a lot of fish on poppers. plus there is a site i buy my.hair flies from that is cheap .cheaper than i could tye them for


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2008)

Very cool! 


And to Santa.......:beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 12, 2008)

They look awesome!


Santa Rocks!


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 12, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> They look awesome!
> 
> 
> Santa Rocks!



Agreed! :wink: 

ST


----------

